# brians tint shop...



## s.sticher (Feb 21, 2010)

hay, i had to let all of yall know how this went. i went to brians tint shop and bought floor mats, brake controler, bed liner rack basket, and some other lodds and ends. the bed liners already starting to peal, it started abought 2 dayes after. they told me the floor mat were in stock and would be there when i picked up my truck. when i got there they dident have them and the owner said he would drop them off at my house. he never showed. i called and requsted a refund. let them know i would swing up there wens after noon. brians said fine. when i got up there they said i would have to come back another day. i have made seval trips, they dont even try for customer service. every thing i had them do was poor in one way or anothey. i just had to warn yall.. n they still owe me 110 for some weather tec floormats and dont seem to care..


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

if you paid on the cc, open up a fraud claim. You were supposed to have good delivered and no goods are there..

If you paid cash, best of luck to you.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

s.sticher said:


> hay, i had to let all of yall know how this went. i went to brians tint shop and bought floor mats, brake controler, bed liner rack basket, and some other lodds and ends. the bed liners already starting to peal, it started abought 2 dayes after. they told me the floor mat were in stock and would be there when i picked up my truck. when i got there they dident have them and the owner said he would drop them off at my house. he never showed. i called and requsted a refund. let them know i would swing up there wens after noon. brians said fine. when i got up there they said i would have to come back another day. i have made seval trips, they dont even try for customer service. every thing i had them do was poor in one way or anothey. i just had to warn yall.. n they still owe me 110 for some weather tec floormats and dont seem to care..


Oh he77 Brian is alright, just busier than a SOB...go up there and get in his Schit..but wait till he has a showroom full of customers lol! I have done business with him for years and he lost the Young Lady than ran that place so he is kinda lost right now! He cares...get with him... and I mean GET WITH HIM!


----------



## s.sticher (Feb 21, 2010)

yea i payed cash, i let him know abought the stuff that was wrong and he dident seem to care. i hate buying anything thats not in stock, its paying someone else to order something off the internet. so buying something and being told it was in stock and then them changeing their story. it just feels dishonest.


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

Brian has always done a great job for me. Weather tech has a banner on here. Why don't you order from here?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

next time use ultimate protection at tanglewilde and westpark. ask for cory. they do tint, alarms, etc. never had one problem, they do excellent customer service.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

I have spent many "greenbacks" at Brians and never had a problem. Sorry for your experience.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I have know Brian for over 30 years (we went to the same high school), I have never found anyone to beat his prices but his customer service skillls do suck a bit!

For example, just last week I bought a new pickup truck for my company, I had it taken over there on Thursday for a bedliner, bed cover and window tint. Friday at 10:30 I called him and asked if the truck was ready... he replied that the tint and the spray in bedliner had been done already and all they needed to do was install the bed cover (Extang Solid Fold), he said "It will be ready in two hours", I reminded him that the cover only took about 15 minutes to install to which he replied "OK, then it will be ready in an hour".......SO, 2 1/2 hours later (1pm) I showed up to pickup the truck and found that the bedliner had not yet been done nor had the bedcover been installed! I finally left there about 3pm.

I can say this.... he has always been consistent with this type behavior. I cuss every time I go over there but like I said earlier, he does have the best prices but as Catchy said, you normally have to get on his arse!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

TERRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE I had a bedliner installed there also when my truck was new and two weeks later peeling up everywhere. I called Brian and he says no problem bring it in and it would be resprayed. The guys started working on it right away, until a new customer comes in with $$$ and all the services went right to it. The only way i got out of there was to peel up the old liner myself and then they finally sprayed it again once all the new $$$ was gone six hours later. Six months later same thing liner peeling everywhere, I would much rather pay twice as much elsewhere and have some appreciation for my money.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, let me tell you guys where you need to take your vehicles. Go to Car Toys at SH 249. Please see Fred as he is the manager and will take darn good care of you. If he does not, please let me know. I am related to him and will try to kick his arse. 

The bed liner was supposed to be at least 1/8 inch thick. Most likely not and that is why it tore. Now go see Fred. He is hard to miss at 6ft 9inches tall.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone know of good tint places on the southwest side of town?


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Not southwest side. But I like Cartwrights off Park Place and 45. Havent been there for years.


----------



## psnider22 (Jul 2, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> Anyone know of good tint places on the southwest side of town?


Xtreme Bed Liners in Pearland does very good tint jobs they are mobile and fair in pricing. 
281-485-5665.


----------



## FuManChoo (Aug 22, 2006)

*From Brian @ Brian's Tint Shop*

In response to the post below, I honestly do not remember this incident. I can tell you that I will definitely always take care of my customers to the best of my ability. Sometimes I do get overwhelmed with the numerous phone calls, dealing with both suppliers, customers, dealers and vendors. I do make mistakes, but they are never intentionally. Anyone that knows me in the 25 years that I have been in business, knows that I will go over and above whatever it takes to satisfy the customers. Anyone else in this industry after 25 years, is not even in their own shop. I still do this everyday because I love it. If you ever need me, my personal cell number is 713-857-0917 and you can get in touch with me. I really do appreciate your business and and I hope that I can help you in the future. Thanks, Brian @ Brian's Tint Shop


----------



## s.sticher (Feb 21, 2010)

Brian still owes me 100 dollars for floormats I never got


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Brian "FuManChoo", What is the warranty on the bed liners you spray?


----------



## s.sticher (Feb 21, 2010)

Still haven't got my money back for the floormats, I have heard similar stiffs from others


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

If you are near League City go by The Shop Offroad ask for Bob.281-332-7911.


----------



## FuManChoo (Aug 22, 2006)

Come by and i will be happy to refund you . Or call me and i will get your mats to you . myself


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

And the warranty on your bedliners?



LIVIN said:


> Brian "FuManChoo", What is the warranty on the bed liners you spray?


----------



## FuManChoo (Aug 22, 2006)

It is life time on beds and one year on parts


----------



## s.sticher (Feb 21, 2010)

brian made good on the floormats. just wanted to let everyone know


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow and only seven months later.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

In all fairness, he wasn't aware of the problem to make it good but did when it was brought up. Timing could fall back on both parties, Tommy Vaughn took 8 mos to get me factory floor mats for my truck and now they have been in for 3mos still sitting there and that's on me. is it fair that i call it 11 mos, not really.. Thanks for the follow up post.


----------

